# Wrapped bales for horses



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I read in the hay and forage magazine several years ago that in Europe they were baling hay I think around 25% to 30% and wrapping. Then they were able to feed safely to horses. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I wrap hay intended for cows. I've taken a portion of a Bermuda grass haylage bale and given it to the horses. Ate it fine. No ill effects.

Also, when I have the cows and horses in the same pasture, I put grass haylage in the hay ring. The horses will eat off the top of the bale over the ring.

The moisture content of mine is 50%+.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Bob M said:


> I read in the hay and forage magazine several years ago that in Europe they were baling hay I think around 25% to 30% and wrapping. Then they were able to feed safely to horses. Has anyone tried this?


 iIf i had a horse I would try it But I dont have a horse . Getting 1st cutting grass dry can be a pain . We wrap most of the first cutting for cattle so we get it off early . I always said getting the 1st cutting off late is like starting the 500 in last place.I have been wondering for sometime could this work for horses http://www1.extension.umn.edu/agriculture/horse/nutrition/bale-wrapping-affects-forage-quality/


----------



## MikeRF (Dec 21, 2009)

Quite a bit of info on the web regarding this. There is a few horse guys feeding haylage in Southern Ontario but for it to really catch on horse owners have to get over the fear of botulism. There has been a couple of well documented cases where horses have died from this having supposedly contracted the organism from eating wet forage.

However about half the horse population of the UK is fed moist grass hay wrapped. These guys have are one of the bigger producers. www.eurobale.com
IMO if they can do it why can't we! It is a more nutritious feed for the horse and also has significant benefits for the producer over dry hay.


----------

